# The Sandbox and  Areas Reports Thread (June 2006)



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

I am starting this thread for one reason only. I constantly see new threads started on 
each and every incident or political issue regarding Afghanistan and the surrounding countries

Nowhere is there one thread that compiles the incidents in a sequential manner
WITHOUT commentary.  

This is not intended as a commentary thread, but as a sequential listing of 
reports regarding the action. 
Please add reports you come across, with a source
 link. This way anyone wanting to view the progression of action, political issues and misguided 
adventures of whomever it concerns is able to see it in one snapshot. 

I would like to point out that the commentary threads, whether giving condolances to fallen or 
injured, or on issues, are terrific and should continue, but not on this thread. If we keep it simple, 
maybe with a link to the commentary thread for that subject, it will make good reading and an easy reference.

Thanks 
Gord


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060626.wafghan0626/BNStory/International/home

Coalition soldier killed in Afghan fighting
TINI TRAN 

Associated Press

KABUL — A U.S.-led coalition soldier has been killed fighting insurgents in eastern Afghanistan, while a suicide car bomber targeted a military convoy and wounded two Afghan boys Monday, officials said.

Complete report available at the link above


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/06/25/AR2006062500866.html
Afghan Leader Losing Support
Foreign, Local Allies Cite Weak Karzai Leadership

By Pamela Constable
Washington Post Foreign Service
Monday, June 26, 2006;

KABUL, Afghanistan, June 25 -- Many Afghans and some foreign supporters say they are losing faith in President Hamid Karzai's government, which is besieged by an escalating insurgency and endemic corruption and is unable to protect or administer large areas of the country.

As a sense of insecurity spreads, a rift is growing between the president and some of the foreign civilian and military establishments whose money and firepower have helped rebuild and defend the country for nearly five years. While the U.S. commitment to Karzai appears solid, several European governments are expressing serious concerns about his leadership.

Full 2 page article available at the link above

The Washington Post Staff Writer comments about it

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/06/27/AR2006062700254.html

Rice Challenges Report on Afghan President
By Glenn Kessler
Washington Post Staff Writer
Tuesday, June 27, 2006; 8:50 AM

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan, June 27 -- Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, who arrived here Tuesday at the start of a trip that will also take her to Russia, announced she will go to Afghanistan on Wednesday morning to bolster support for embattled Afghan President Hamid Karzai.

article available at the link above


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0622/p07s02-wosc.html

Killing scares media away from Waziristan


A journalist's body found last week has sent a warning to media: Stay out of this corner of Pakistan.
By David Montero | Correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 

PESHAWAR, PAKISTAN – Journalist Hayatullah Khan took a photo of something Pakistan's government said was never there. Within days he disappeared without a trace, dragged off by masked men. 
Last week, six months after his abduction, his body was found dumped in North Waziristan, handcuffed and shot in the back. 
The tragic news has startled the nation, sparking protests, and Wednesday the government ordered a judicial probe into his death. It also sent a chilling message about the risks of reporting the conflict in Waziristan, one of the premier fronts in the war on terror. The rest of the article can be seen at the link above


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Pakistan's tribal strategy

Pakistan's Prime Minister met with Bush Tuesday to discuss the war on terror. 
from the January 25, 2006 edition

http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0125/p06s02-wosc.html?s=widep

By David Montero | Correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 

The rest of the article can be seen at the link above


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

American Forces Press Service

WASHINGTON, June 27, 2006 - 

Afghan National Army soldiers and coalition forces killed 10 extremists  yesterday in a raid on a Taliban compound belonging to a known weapons and bomb distributor, U.S. military officials reported.

No injuries to civilians were observed during the operation, which was conducted in Uruzgan province, officials said.

"We will continue to intensify our pursuit of extremists hiding in southern Afghanistan," said Army Lt. Col. Paul Fitzpatrick, a Combined Joint Task Force 76 spokesman. "We call on the extremists to reconcile with the government of Afghanistan. Our efforts are to improve security, economic development and stable governance for the Afghan people."

Also, Afghan National Police discovered an unarmed bomb June 23 in Khowst province. Immediately after finding the device, the police notified coalition forces, according to coalition reports.

Task Force Wolf Pack, which consists of the 4th Battalion, 25th Field Artillery Regiment from Fort Drum, N.Y., as well as attached personnel, arrived shortly after the Afghan police reported their find and discovered the area was already secure.

"It's significant that the Afghan National Police were able to spot the device and secure the perimeter before coalition forces arrived," Army Maj. Eric Zenk, a U.S. military spokesman, said. "This shows that the security forces of Afghanistan are making progress and their training is paying off."
(Compiled from Combined Forces Command Afghanistan news releases.)



Related Sites:

Combined Forces Command Afghanistan [http://www.cfc-a.centcom.mil/]

Combined Joint Task Force 76 [http://cjtf76.army.mil/main.html]


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

An older report, but gives a bit of insight of the type of justice that prevails in the region

In Pakistan, tribal laws under fire

A jailed toddler and the hunt for Al Qaeda in Waziristan have renewed a debate on tribal law. 
By Owais Tohid | Correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 
October 27, 2004 edition

http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/1027/p06s02-wosc.html?s=widep

ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN – Zarmineh Khan, a 2-year-old girl, has been sentenced to spend three years of her childhood behind prison bars in Pakistan. She and 15 relatives, including women and other children, have been in jail since May because of alleged criminal activity by Zarmineh's uncle, who has fled. 
The family is a victim of an enduring practice of collective punishment set up by the British in the 19th century to control unruly Pashtuns in the semiautonomous tribal region bordering Afghanistan. 

Click link for rest of article


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

US Army equipment costs in Iraq, Afghanistan may triple
But decision to send old equipment back to US could signal future troop reductions.
By Tom Regan  | csmonitor.com
http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0627/dailyUpdate.html


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Canadian troops clash with Taliban
Soldiers forced to cancel planned village medical clinics

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1151148011716&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Jun. 24, 2006. 10:41 AM
CANADIAN PRESS AND ASSOCIATED PRESS


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Four Afghan men found decapitated
Jun. 23, 2006. 01:49 PM
ASSOCIATED PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1151057948251&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Too much bloodshed, Karzai tells coalition
Afghan leader criticizes death toll from military operations

*In newly released video, bin Laden's deputy urges resistance*
Jun. 23, 2006. 01:00 AM
TINI TRAN
ASSOCIATED PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1151013012527&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

A bloody day in Kandahar
Six Canadian soldiers hurt in attacks 
Taliban under pressure, step up assaults
Jun. 22, 2006. 05:28 AM
JOHN COTTER
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150927811455&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Rather then postings older stories I have provided the Headline and link:

These are from the Toronto Star:

Afghan fighting leaves 20 militants dead
Jun. 21, 2006. 01:54 AM
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150841199852&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Afghan blast kills Romanian soldier
Jun. 20, 2006. 08:32 AM
NOOR KHAN
ASSOCIATED PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150796887295&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

30 killed in Taliban ambush
Jun. 19, 2006. 05:49 AM
NOOR KHAN
ASSOCIATED PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150710544958&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Coalition forces kill 45 Afghan militants
Jun. 17, 2006. 02:04 AM

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150494611652&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Taliban can't run us off: NATO chief
Warns insurgents `will be dealt with very robustly'
Says he is pleased at Tory increase in military spending
Jun. 16, 2006. 05:24 AM
GRAHAM FRASER AND BRUCE CAMPION-SMITH
OTTAWA BUREAU

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150408211028&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Afghan bus bomb kills 10
Jun. 15, 2006. 12:40 AM

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150321813177&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Taking fight to Taliban
Mountain Thrust to last all summer

26 rebels killed, on eve of offensive
Jun. 15, 2006. 01:00 AM
JASON STRAZIUSO
ASSOCIATED PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150321812599&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Interpreters among 10 dead in Kandahar blast
Bomb attack targeted Afghans working for the coalition
Jun. 15, 2006. 03:21 PM
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150367946023&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

2 Canadians wounded in Afghan fight
Jun. 13, 2006. 01:00 AM

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150149009917&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Canadians on the hunt near Kandahar
Jun. 12, 2006. 06:14 AM
JOHN COTTER
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1150107185759&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Canadian troops open fort in Taliban territory
Jun. 10, 2006. 04:47 PM
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149938052331&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Generals cast envious glance at Canada's gear
Romanians stuck with Soviet-era carriers

Impressed by battle-proven Nyala, LAV III
Jun. 10, 2006. 01:00 AM
JOHN COTTER
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149889810658&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Prisoner hand-off policy in Afghanistan defended
Prisoner hand-off concerns dismissed

Actions fuel terror threat, critics say
Jun. 9, 2006. 01:00 AM
TONDA MACCHARLES
OTTAWA BUREAU

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149803410355&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Debt traps Afghan opium growers
Traders use debt to keep Afghan farmers in cycle of drug production
Jun. 8, 2006. 12:27 PM
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149762910216&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Taliban's power increasing, report warns
Local residents in some southern areas now consider them to be in power
Jun. 7, 2006. 12:14 PM
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149674414934&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Bloody Afghan summer ahead
Coalition vows to hit Taliban hard 

Kandahar to see `massive influx'
Jun. 5, 2006. 01:00 AM
BOB WEBER
CANADIAN PRESS

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149460818046&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286

Bomb injures Canadian soldiers
May 26, 2006. 12:10 AM

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1148593812338&call_pageid=1140433364397&col=1140433364286


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Received today: 

By Donna Miles
American Forces Press Service

WASHINGTON, June 27, 2006 - The highest priority in funding the global war on terror is to ensure that the military members fighting it have all they need to win, a senior defense official told Pentagon reporters today.

The Defense Department has obligated $295 billion for the war on terror from Sept. 11, 2001, through March 2006, Whitman said.

Those costs can be broken down into three major operations, he explained. The bulk of the expenditure, $210 billion, has funded Operation Iraqi Freedom. Another $57 billion has gone to Operation Enduring Freedom, most of it for activities in Afghanistan; and $28 billion for Operation Noble Eagle, the homeland defense mission.

Current costs for these efforts amount to about $7 billion a month. Of this monthly cost, activities in Iraq are costing about $6 billion and in Afghanistan and in other locations that make up Operation Enduring Freedom, about $1 billion,  he said. Whitman noted that the cost of activities in Afghanistan is up slightly, from $900 million a month, due to the increased pace of operations  there.

Costs in funding the terror war are "somewhat unpredictable," because they are based not only on the pace of operations, but also on conditions on the ground, he said. "It's a dynamic and evolving environment," he said.

Warfighting costs are largely misunderstood by the American people, many of whom don't realize that there's no way to fund contingency operations within the normal defense budget, Army Lt. Col. Brian Maka, a Pentagon spokesman, explained.

"That means that every time we fight a war, we have to have a supplemental (budget request)," he said. But as the United States fights its first protracted war since Vietnam, the public tends to perceive supplemental budget requests as "out of the ordinary," Maka said.

Congress approved $66.6 billion in supplemental appropriations June 15 to cover the incremental costs of fighting the global war on terror. The amount was about $100 million less than what President Bush requested through the fiscal 2006 supplemental budget request.

"The troops have done everything that's been asked of them, and they've done so with courage," Rumsfeld told members of the Senate Appropriations Defense Subcommittee during his May 17 testimony. "And we owe it to them and to the country that they have sworn to protect to see that we provide the resources and the capabilities that will not only win today's wars, but also best assure peace in the decades ahead."


NOTE: View the original version of this web page on DefenseLINK,
the official website of the U.S. Department of Defense, at
http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Jun2006/20060627_5524.html.


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060623.wxafghan23/BNStory/International/home

An oasis of relative calm in a sea of violence  
Quick funding, tactical targeting of U.S. projects reaping rewards 
GRAEME SMITH 

From Friday's Globe and Mail


http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/editorialsletters/story.html?id=69b11b88-ae15-449b-b66d-f1ba3d6256c9
Helicopter SNAFU   
  National Post
Published: Tuesday, June 27, 2006 


Canadians extend helping hands
Medical personel bring supplies, security to Taliban country in Afghanistan
By JOHN COTTER The Canadian Press 
http://thechronicleherald.ca/World/512790.html


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Canada's top soldier in Afghanistan speaks out in support of President Karzai   

John Cotter, Canadian Press
Published: Tuesday, June 27, 2006 
http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/story.html?id=0aef91b4-02fd-4fd6-9c27-eccc1b6ff19b&k=91628


Tuesday, Jun 27, 2006      MyTelus.com
Canadian troops in Kandahar long for simple things often taken for granted

http://www.mytelus.com/news/article.do?pageID=world_home&articleID=2305010

UK soldier killed in Afghanistan
AfghanNews.net
27. June 2006, 01:20
BBC News
http://www.afghannews.net/index.php?action=show&type=news&id=809




Pakistan beefing up anti-militant forces
Another 10,000 troops to join frontier hunt for Taliban, al Qaeda

Tuesday, June 27, 2006 Posted: 2123 GMT (0523 HKT) 
http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/06/27/afghan.pakistan/index.html

Dozens killed in Afghan battle
Victims include 2 UK soldiers, 4 Afghans, 29 Taliban militants

Tuesday, June 27, 2006 Posted: 1540 GMT (2340 HKT) 
http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/06/27/afghan.fighting/index.html

Afghans tell troops: 'No security, no help'
Without safety guarantees, villagers are reluctant to help US-led coalition forces against insurgents.
By Brian Calvert | Contributor to The Christian Science Monitor 
from the June 28, 2006 edition
http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0628/p07s01-wosc.html

Why the Taliban appeal to Pakistani youth
The tribal system that once grounded young people no longer provides enough opportunities.
By David Montero | Correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 
from the June 16, 2006 edition
http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0616/p07s02-wosc.html


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

Afghan power brokers  

Wielding the Koran with a pro-Western tilt 

from the June 10, 2002 edition
http://www.csmonitor.com/2002/0610/p01s03c-wosc.html


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2006)

How Afghanistan was being reported in 1980

from the December 22, 1980 edition

Afghanistan: The Soviet price one year later; Soviets toughen Afghan strategyBy Edward Girardet, Special correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 
http://www.csmonitor.com/1980/1222/122235.html

from the December 26, 1980 edition
Saudis, Gulf states, Pakistan try to forge their own security ties
By John Yemma, Staff correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 
http://www.csmonitor.com/1980/1226/122646.html

from the March 04, 1981 edition
Soviet Union's forces tighten grip on Wakhan corridor in Afghanistan
By Carol Honsa, Special to The Christian Science Monitor 
http://www.csmonitor.com/1981/0304/030435.html

from the April 06, 1981 edition
Arm the Afghan freedom fighters
By Louis Dupree; Louis Dupree, with the American Universities Field Staff, is adjunct professor of anthropology at the Pennsylvania State University and author of "Afghanistan." 
http://www.csmonitor.com/1981/0406/040631.html

from the January 12, 1981 edition
Pakistan, Karmal regime move closer
By Louis Wiznitzer, Special correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 
http://www.csmonitor.com/1981/0112/011241.html


----------



## GAP (28 Jun 2006)

They're Back: A New, Vicious Taliban Take Shape in Afghanistan
Opium Drug Trade Funding New Type of Taliban Army
By GRETCHEN PETERS
KABUL, Afghanistan June 27, 2006 — - Coalition forces battling the Taliban across southern Afghanistan aren't fighting the same bearded extremists they toppled in October 2001. 

http://abcnews.go.com/International/story?id=2124643&page=1

U.S. Afghan policy costing Cdn. lives: think-tank
Updated Wed. Jun. 28 2006 7:50 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Futile American policies aimed at eradicating the opium poppy crop in southern Afghanistan are costing the lives of both locals and Canadian soldiers, charged the London-based Senlis Council in a report released Wednesday.

"Canadian troops have been handed an impossible mission 
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060627/afghanistan_report_060628/20060628?hub=TopStories

Cameraman Sheds Light on al-Qaeda Videos
AP Enterprise: Cameraman Sheds Light on al-Qaida Video Production Line
By KATHY GANNON
The Associated Press
PESHAWAR, Pakistan Jun 25, 2006
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=2116626

Karzai: Taliban Pose No Long-Term Threat
Reacting to Purported Omar Tape, Karzai Says Taliban Pose No Long-Term Threat to Stability
By TINI TRAN
The Associated Press
KABUL, Afghanistan Jun 25, 2006 (AP)
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=2117705&page=1

U.S. Back at Full War Footing in Afghanistan
June 20, 2006 11:07 AM

Brian Ross Reports:
http://blogs.abcnews.com/theblotter/2006/06/us_back_at_full.html


----------



## GAP (28 Jun 2006)

Taliban Kills Former Afghan Official and 4 of His Bodyguards, Then Slays 25 Members of His Family
By NOOR KHAN
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan Jun 19, 2006 (AP)
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=2092430


Taliban Attacks Kill 30 in Afghanistan
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan Jun 19, 2006 (AP)— 
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=2092430

Afghan Coalition Forces Kill 40 Insurgents
U.S.-Led Coalition Kills 40 Insurgents in Eastern Afghanistan

KABUL, Afghanistan Jun 16, 2006 (AP)— 
 http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=2083497


----------



## cplcaldwell (28 Jun 2006)

This just in from the tin-foil hat crowd. 

_
*U.S. policy on Afghan mission costing Canadian lives, think-tank says*
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - Canadian troops and Afghan civilians are paying with their lives because of failing U.S. policies that focus on elimination of the opium poppy crop, says a report by a policy think-tank. 

The poppy eradication campaign has driven rural farmers into such extreme poverty they are shifting their support to the Taliban because the international community and the Afghan government are not doing enough to meet their basic needs, says the report by the London-based Senlis Council. 
........
_

Link to Yahoo News _*Complete Article here*_

Any comments from people who *actually know* what is *really going on?*


Mod Note....no comments allowed. Just facts reported. See first post guidlines made by GAP.


----------



## GAP (6 Jul 2006)

Major operations since 2001
Thursday, June 15, 2006   CNN
http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/06/14/taliban.timeline.ap/index.html

A look at some of the major coalition military operations conducted in Afghanistan since the 2001 U.S.-led invasion that toppled the Taliban:


June, 2006: More than 11,000 U.S., British, Canadian and Afghan troops deploy to southern Afghanistan to launch Operation Mountain Thrust, scheduled for June 14. The largest coalition offensive since 2001 is targeting Taliban forces in four volatile provinces.

April 15, 2006: Some 2,500 U.S. and Afghan forces launch Operation Mountain Lion in the eastern Kunar province bordering Pakistan where militants from Taliban and al Qaeda militants have long been active. Operation is ongoing.

August, 2005: Hundreds of U.S. Marines and Afghan special forces launch operation to take a remote Kunar mountain valley from militants responsible for killing three U.S. Navy SEALs and downing a special forces chopper with 16 U.S. troops on board who had gone to rescue them.

July 13, 2004: Several thousand U.S. soldiers open Operation Lightning Resolve across southern and eastern Afghanistan to safeguard October 7 presidential elections.

July 21, 2003: About 1,000 Afghan soldiers conduct their first major operation, codenamed Warrior Sweep, in a hunt for insurgents in eastern Afghanistan.

More on link



Understanding Afghanistan’s Economy - a Brief Guide for Journalists
United Nations Assistance Mission in Afghanistan
Spokesperson’s Office
Kabul - Afghanistan – 8 May, 2006
http://www.unama-afg.org/news/_publications/fact%20sheets/2006/FactSheet-EconomicOutlook-May2006-eng.pdf

Data limitations present difficulties when it comes to measuring Afghanistan’s economy. The following figures are from the International Monetary Fund’s latest Country Report on Afghanistan, published in March 2006, and its April 2006 World Economic Database.

UNODC 2006 Drug Report 
released 26 June 2005
http://www.unama-afg.org/docs/_UN-Docs/_planning&dev/2006-UNODC-DrugReport.pdf


The world’s supply of opium has shrunk, but in an unbalanced way. Within a few years, Asia’s notorious Golden
Triangle, once the world’s narcotics epicentre, could become opium-free. But in Afghanistan, while the area
under opium cultivation decreased in 2005, the country’s drug situation remains vulnerable to reversal. This
could happen as early as 2006.

How Iraq, Afghanistan have changed War 101
By Mark Sappenfield | Staff writer of The Christian Science Monitor 
June 28, 2006 
http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0628/p02s02-usmi.html

A college for officers at Fort Leavenworth, Kan., draws on the experience of those fighting the war on terror.

FORT LEAVENWORTH, KAN. – A few years ago, Maj. Hilton "Bo" Gardner might have sat in this cramped classroom trying to unravel the riddles of the "green sheet." 
Back then, this college for mid-career Army officers had clear tactics and maneuvers in war, and the green sheet was the last word. These days, however, Major Gardner is probably the closest thing this class has to an absolute authority. As a veteran of the war in Afghanistan, he is more precious than any handout, answering fellow students' questions about the insurgency and its lessons for the Army - with the quiet consent of the teacher


Going in small in Afghanistan
By Ann Scott Tyson | Staff writer of The Christian Science Monitor 
January 14, 2004 edition
http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0114/p01s04-wosc.html

A Monitor reporter joins with small teams of US troops that are trying to distance border villagers from insurgents in a key battle zone in the war on terror. 

GOMAL, AFGHANISTAN – With gold turbans and eyes ringed in black, the Afghan men squat in a circle in the dust, listening intently to the first US soldiers to appear in this desolate border outpost for at least a year. 
"We are not like the Russians. We won't come here and bomb everything," a soldier tells them. "I have many men and many bombs, and I can bring them all," he says, as an Apache gunship swoops overhead. "But I'm not going to. I want only to use them against the bad people." 

Afghans' first stab at democracy
By Dan Morrison | Correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor 
January 06, 2004 
http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0106/p06s01-wosc.html

The new constitution grants more women's rights than expected, challenging Islamic beliefs of warlords. 

ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN – A funny thing happened on the way to the new Afghan Constitution. The 502 delegates actually gave women more rights than President Hamid Karzai and his advisers had originally asked for. 
Women emerged winners from the three-week constitutional loya jirga. So did President Hamid Karzai, who got the strong presidency and centralized government he had sought. Emerging as weaker were the mostly ethnic Tajik warlords of the Northern Alliance, who found themselves unable to outnumber or out-politic their opponents.


----------



## Fraser.g (6 Jul 2006)

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060629%2fsoldier_retursn_060706&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True

A Canadian reservist who was injured in a rocket attack on the international coalition base in Kandahar one week ago has arrived at the CFB Petawawa airbase near Ottawa.


CTV.ca News 

Bounyarat Makthepharak arrives at CFB Petawawa.  

Master Bombardier Bounyarat Tanaphon Makthepharak, of the 30 Field Regiment Ottawa, grinned broadly as his stretcher was wheeled down a ramp and onto the tarmac.

The 30-year-old was listed in critical condition after a rocket attack on June 31. 

Makthepharak was one of 10 soldiers who were injured in the attack, and suffered the most serious injuries of the group. He was immediately flown to the U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany for treatment. 

CTV's Rosemary Thompson was on the base as Makthepharak's plane landed, and as his mother waited anxiously for his return. 

"He's fine, he's obviously recovering. He's been in serious condition, but apparently he was walking today in Germany which has given a great sign of hope to his family," Thompson told CTV Newsnet. 


Makthepharak, who is affectionately known as 'Mack' by his fellow soldiers, has done three tours in Afghanistan, Thompson said. 


"His mother gave a statement to the media saying that he was very proud to join the Canadian military as a young man and part of it is because of his father's military history. He was the commander of the Laoatian army. He wanted to serve in his father's footsteps." 


"She says in her statement that she's thinking about him so much and she hopes that he comes home safe and sound to bring success and honour to her home of Canada," Thompson said as she waited for Makthepharak to exit the plane. 


The rocket hit a section of the base where coalition forces including Canadian and American soldiers, civilians and base employees often gather. 

A second rocket also struck the base but did not cause any casualties. 

Taliban forces have claimed responsibility for the attack, but other details are scarce as military officials have ordered a restriction on what can be reported. 

More than 20 rockets have struck the Kandahar base since February. However, this is the first time the rocket attacks have resulted in any casualties on the base.


Welcome home troop!


----------



## GAP (8 Jul 2006)

Combat in Southeastern Afghanistan; Mullah Dadullah not captured
Counter Terrorism Blog - May 29, 2006 01:49 AM
By Bill Roggio
http://counterterrorismblog.org/2006/05/combat_in_southeastern_afghani.php

The fighting in southeastern Afghanistan continues as Coalition and Afghan forces press into previously unpatroled Taliban strongholds. Over the weekend clashes occurred in Kandahar, Helmand and Ghazni provinces. These provinces have been the scene of the majority of the fighting over the past few months.

Five "key senior Taliban leaders"
(as of yet unnamed) were killed during Coalition air strikes "on an isolated insurgent training facility" near the town of Qal’a Sak, which is on the Pakistani border in the south of Helmand province. Coalition forces followed up the air strikes with a raid, confirmed the targets were destroyed, and discovered an IED factory. Up to fifty Taliban are estimated to have been killed in a seperate air strike in the Kajaki district of Helmand. The BBC's Alastair Leithead provides an update on last week's fighting in Musa Qala, where an Afghan police patrol was ambushed by a large Taliban force, and beaten back after Afghan and British reinforcements were called as reinforcements. 
 More on link

Key senior Taliban leaders hunted in Coalition strike  
COMBINED FORCES COMMAND – AFGHANISTAN 
COALITION PRESS INFORMATION CENTER 
May 27, 2006 -  Release # 060527-02 

BAGRAM AIR BASE, Afghanistan – Coalition forces conducted a precision strike Friday night in Helmand Province on an isolated insurgent training facility near the village of Qal’a Sak that resulted in the confirmed death of five extremists.

Qal’a Sak village is near the Afghanistan - Pakistan border.

Among those killed were key senior leaders of the Taliban network who have conducted attacks against Coalition and Afghan forces, Afghan officials and civilians.  The extremists were also responsible for the proliferation of materials used in IED construction and employment that often resulted in deaths and injuries to numerous innocent citizens.
 More on link


British make first 'contact' in Afghanistan   
By Alastair Leithead - Sunday, 28 May 2006, 06:52 GMT
BBC News, Afghanistan  
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/5023444.stm

British troops have arrived in southern Afghanistan and made their first contact with the enemy in Helmand province. Alastair Leithead relates the account of soldiers who were on a reconnaissance mission when they received a request for assistance

More on Link


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2006)

Canadians report split in Taliban forcesMatthew Fisher, CanWest News Service
Published: Wednesday, June 28, 2006 
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=97d134fe-b11e-440a-8b29-3627e6fda0a1&k=51275

ZAMTO KALAY, Afghanistan - Taliban fighters have had a falling-out in one of their strongest mountain redoubts in northern Kandahar province, with one faction apparently prepared to give up the fight against Canadian combat forces deployed in the area, coalition officials say.

"What I'm seeing is very positive here. There has been a split in the local leadership," said Lt.-Col. Ian Hope, commander of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry battle group. "There are indications that one group does not want to fight any more. There have been yelling matches with words that are not characteristic in the culture. That is tremendous for the people here and has really boosted our morale."
More on Link

Special forces soldiers killed during daring raid
By Michael Evans, Defence Editor
Times Online June 28, 2006
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,3-2247784,00.html

The two special forces soldiers killed during an hour-long firefight in southern Afghanistan were part of a daring raid on a Taleban stronghold in which four key commanders on the "Most Wanted" list were seized.

The details of the "snatch" operation emerged as the next of kin of the two special forces soldiers were told of their deaths. Their names are not going to be released at the request of their families.

The SAS, the Royal Marines’ Special Boat Service (SBS) and the newly formed Special Forces Support Group, consisting of troops from the 1st Battalion The Parachute Regiment, were all involved in the largest covert operation launched in southern Afghanistan since British troops were deployed there last month.More on Link


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Common sense in Afghanistan  
Tuesday June 06, 2006 (2125 PST) Pak Tribune
http://paktribune.com/news/index.php?id=146034

KABUL: In Battle-Scarred Afghanistan, the Nato commander Lt Gen David Richards has pledged to use new tactics to win over the support of disenchanted Afghans. He said the Nato soldiers would be a `people-friendly force` when they take over security in the south from US forces in July. 
In the running battle between coalition troops and the Taleban factions, both sides have constantly claimed victory over their rivals. 

For the last four years, many people in southern and eastern Afghanistan have been complaining of aggressive tactics used by American troops, which included house-to-house searches. If, however, there is a realisation among the forces that a change of approach is in order, it is a welcome sign. 
More on Link

5-suspected Afghans arrested in Peshawar  
Friday January 20, 2006 
http://paktribune.com/news/index.php?id=131768

PESHAWAR, January 21 (Online): Peshawar police Friday arrested five suspected Afghans during different operations and registered cases against them. 
As per detail, Peshawar police arrested five Afghan citizens from the different areas of the metropolis due to their suspected activities. 

Those who were arrested by police include Mirajud Din, Waris, Nasir, Saffar Mand and Jan Muhammad because they have no passport and no valid documents to stay here in Pakistan. 

Police have registered cases against them under foreign act. 
End.

Pak will not allow anyone to use its soil against Afghanistan: PM Shaukat  
Sunday June 25, 2006 Pak Tribune
http://paktribune.com/news/index.php?id=147934

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz has said that Pakistan will not allow anyone to use its soil for terrorist activities in Afghanistan and Afghanistan should also take similar measures regarding Pakistan. 
Prime Minister was talking with visiting Afghan Foreign Minister Rangeen Dadfar Spanta who called on him at Prime Minister House on Saturday. 

He said that Pakistan gives great importance to its relations with Afghanistan and wants lasting peace and stability there because peace in Afghanistan was not only in the interest of Pakistan but also in the interest of entire region
More on link

Condoleezza wants Islamabad, Kabul to shed bilateral misapprehensions  
Wednesday June 28, 2006 Pak Tribune

ISLAMABAD: Addressing a joint press conference here Tuesday, alongwith her Pakistani counterpart Foreign Minister Khurshid Mahmood Kasuri, US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice on Tuesday stressed on Pakistan and Afghanistan to shed their misapprehensions. 
Foreign Minister Khurshid Mahmood Kasuri was quick to respond that Pakistan’s had already stepped up efforts for Afghanistan’s stability, which is equally conducive for Pakistan and the entire region
More on link

Karzai wants Islamabad cooperation to improve security situation in provinces bordering Pakistan  
Monday July 03, 2006 Pak Tribune
http://paktribune.com/news/index.php?id=148721

KABUL: Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai has regretted that security situations in the provinces bordering Pakistan is not good and is a matter of serious concern for Kabul. 
In his interview with the BBC the other day, Karzai urged Pakistan to join hands for putting an end to terrorism posing threat to both the countries and to extend cooperation in war against terrorism because this is in the interest of both the countries. 

"The situation in the provinces bordering Pakistan is not good and is a matter of serious concern. The situation had been deteriorating for the last two years. I have been working to improve the situation," he added. 
More on link


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Afghan village mirrors national plight   
Wednesday, 14 September 2005, UK  BBC News
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4244454.stm

The BBC's Soutik Biswas spent Tuesday in an Afghan village, linking ordinary people there with BBC News website readers from all around the world who sent their questions on daily, rural life. Here he reflects on the day. 
In seven hours sitting under a burning sun with only a slight wind blowing from the Hindu Kush mountains, replying to questions from strangers all over the world, Rahmat Gul - devout Muslim, father of seven children, teacher and vineyard owner - had not lost his cheeky sense of humour. 

Soutik Biswas found villagers with resilience and a sense of humour 

When a reader from Turkey e-mailed in asking what single thing he would wish for if he had a magic wand, Mr Gul quipped: "I would like to marry an English woman. I am ready for a new wife." 

Mr Gul was one of six residents of Asad Khyl, an arid, brown village of high-walled mud homes, cracked culverts, dry streams and shrubby vineyards in the rolling Shomali plains north of Kabul, whom I had chosen to take part in our live One Day in Afghanistan project. 

We had lugged a laptop, a satellite dish, a generator More on link 


News feature: David Borrow in Afghanistan
14 June 2006 Lancashire Evening Post
http://www.lep.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=73&ArticleID=1632803


Afghanistan is a country in crisis as the Taliban wage war against the brave British soldiers attempting to bring freedom to the battle zone. Anne Alexander talks to David Borrow, MP for South Ribble, about his recent visit to the country.
"Get up, put on your body armour – you've got to get to shelter."

It's the middle of the night and he is tired, but David Borrow MP knows he has to follow orders.

The person waking him from his slumber is a British Army soldier.

He dons his armour and helmet and follows him, with his colleagues, from the pre-fab barracks to a crude concrete shelter where they await the expected onslaught from the enemy.

It's just a typical night on the international army base in Kandahar, Afghanistan.

Mr Borrow is there with a group of other MPs on the Commons defence committee to see how British forces are getting on with the operation which was meant merely to offer help with reconstruction work.
More on link


----------

